# Best affordable area in Sharjah?



## NargessDuque (Oct 1, 2013)

alooooha guys!

Just needed some advice on a good area to live in sharjah. Not just a good area but also an affordable place. Im currently staying in Ajman. Its super cheap but too too tooo difficult for me as i recently moved from the states, work in al barsha and soon to be working in jebel ali. Also ajman has some sketchy places to be living alone. anyways any good buildings or areas to recommand? Appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## Geordie Jetsetter (Jan 2, 2014)

Why don't you look at places like Motor City/Silicon Oasis/Dubai Investment Park (Green Community), even discovery Gardens?

If you want to live in Sharjah then I'd be looking for somewhere near the 311 - and none of that area looks particularly nice to me.


----------



## NargessDuque (Oct 1, 2013)

Geordie Jetsetter said:


> Why don't you look at places like Motor City/Silicon Oasis/Dubai Investment Park (Green Community), even discovery Gardens?
> 
> If you want to live in Sharjah then I'd be looking for somewhere near the 311 - and none of that area looks particularly nice to me.


Yeah I would preferably want to live there.but my budget is suuuuuper tight right now. And for a start,I would have to start here. What's the 311?


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Not Dubai Investment Park - I have some single female friends living there in Ritaj whom have not had pleasant experiences there and feel quite isolated. May be wrong but that's their opinion.
Discovery Gardens is close to Ibn Battuta and Jebel Ali and is an older area.
Motor City/Sports City or even Remraam may be an option for you as studios there on Dubizzle seem reasonably priced. 
Depends if you have a car too and what you are paying in Ajman.
Good luck!


----------



## klimanjero (Jul 9, 2013)

I agree with BBmover, If I were you I would definitely look for an apt close to Jebel Ali.
Remraam would be a quite affordable area to live in ad will take you in 20-25 min to Jebel Ali if you have a car.


----------

